# Budget Computer



## jtorassa (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been looking at building my own computer for a while and here is what I have come up with.

 Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail 
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX All Solid Capacitor Intel Motherboard - Retail
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059

OCZ Gold 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227199

EVGA 256-P2-N761-AR GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130084

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM

```
SATA-300 Hard Drive - OEM
Link:[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074[/url]

 Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - Retail
Link:[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001[/url]

 SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model SH-S203N - OEM
Link:[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151154[/url]

 APEVIA X-Dreamer II ATXB4KLW-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 420W Power Supply - Retail
Link:[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144026[/url]

 Microsoft Windows Vista 64-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM
Link:[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116204[/url]

I am looking for a mostly light gaming computer (Older RPG style games) with also just basic college-needs. I want to keep it under 1000 (w/o monitor, keyboard etc.) As it is total came to around 950 including shipping. I am unsure about the video card and also about the OEM version of the dvd drive. I also was looking for wireless internet but unsure of where to begin. Already have wireless router at my house, just need a card. If I am missing anything let me know. Thanks for the help.
```


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. I like the cooler on this card a little better, but other than that everything else looks great.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284

Be sure to really make sure you a) really need a 64-bit OS and b) everything you need to do will work on a 64-bit platform.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nice motherboard  great choice there. as for ram, i would get 2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565 for 4 gb at $5 less and lower CAS. for vid card and proc, i would get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030 and save $20, allowing you to get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102715 which is better then your current and would open up a future of dual card performance with your motherboard.


----------



## jtorassa (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. Wouldn't I need the 64 Bit OS to run the 4 GB of RAM? Also when you say to make sure everything I need to do will work on the 64 Bit do you mean to make sure the hardware or software works? The only programs I will be running is mainly Firefox, Itunes, Microsoft Office 2007 and games. I looked at the Video card Matt recommended and it says it works on Vista. Would that work on the 64 bit? Also would the extra 20 bucks be worth the performance increase from the Intel E6550- 6750?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

for the 64 bit os, i dont think you do if using vista. please correct me if im wrong. for vid card, if you wanted a mild performance boost later without having to shell out for an entirely different card, you could crossfire the one i said. im not sure what the current comparisons are =/ for the performance increase, depends if you want to overclock or not. if you are, then even a mild overclock would get you the same performance. the E6550 is just an underclocked version of the 6750


----------



## brimstone1392 (Oct 11, 2007)

You don't need the 64bit os to run 4gigs of ram. A 64bit os is necessary for 8gigs. However, with a 32 bit os only 3 will actually show up. (I don't know why this is, but it happens that way.)

Also, if you're going with a geforce 8000 series card, make sure your mobo is sli compliant. That way, when the card drops in price you can add a second identical card and almost double the graphics power for less than upgradding to the newest model.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nvidia motherboards are 1: really expensive (for true SLI) and 2: terrible overclocking, huge stability issues, and wont allow for future intel chips unless you get 780i chipset, which is way out of budget range. or, you can get a 3xxx, which you can crossfire at true x16 x16 with one of the most stable, best clocking intel motherboards on the market that has support for the upcoming intel chips. and, 3850>8600gt (im pretty sure on that, its even otherwise)


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

A 32 bit OS will use 4G of RAM but restrictions with the 32 bit addressing system limits it to that 4G. The problem is that the system will also reserve the space between 3G and 4G for system hardware and a few other things.
So that 768mb graphics card you have is using some of that reserved space, add another card and watch your available ram go down to 2.5G. There are other component that reserve Ram for addressing but the main one is your video card


----------



## brimstone1392 (Oct 11, 2007)

@forcifer:
Sorry man, but I have to disagree with you here. I bought my 680i board for less than 100 (rebate), overclocked my e6600 to 3.3GHz without much effort, and has had zero stability issues. It's a matter of going with a reputable manufacturer. And if you're building on a budget, you're not going to purchase the next-gen intel chips for quite a while.

But, then again, it's really all about what company/shipset you happen to be most familiar and comfortable with. While I respect your opinion, I definitely don't share it.

@blackduck30
Thanks for clearifying that. I always wondered about it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yes i know, but you could keep a $90 board that i have seen reach 4.0 on a q6600 (it not the same, but still ive rarely seen anything on 680i. its also hard to find the $100 versions. and next gen stuff usually will be a little bit cheaper. but, ATI is beating nvidia right now on most fronts (not all)


----------



## jtorassa (Jan 19, 2008)

So would it be necessary/better for me to get the 64 bit OS? Looking at Newegg there is no difference in price. Would there be certain items that only work on the 32 bit, or is the amount of Ram the only problem?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

32 bit wouldnt show all the ram but drivers would be a pain with 64 bit.


----------



## jtorassa (Jan 19, 2008)

The Ram issue has me confused. Would a 32 bit system take advantage of 4 gb of ram and just not show that I have it? Or would it be a waste to get 4 gb and a 32 bit OS?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I know a few people that use 64 bit and have had no real issues getting drivers. It is mainly the smaller less known hardware companies that are slow on the 64 bit driver issue. The main issue with 64 bit is that the majority of programs are written for 32 bit. They will still work in a 64 bit OS but overall you really don't use 64 bit to it's true potential. This is slowly changing tho.
In my opinion 4G is really not needed unless you do a lot of photo or video editing
As for the use of 4G, your operating system will show 3G as available, the other gig or so is not show but is reserved for behind the scenes stuff and not accessible for general use. There is also the issue of some boards being pickie about using 4 sticks of ram


----------



## brimstone1392 (Oct 11, 2007)

Let me say this first:
It is NOT necessary for you to get a 64bit os at this point. Even if you are a PC gamer, 64bit operating systems are not yet necessary. Even the afore mentioned 8gigs of ram are DEFINITELY not necessary since every game today, including such powerhouses as Cryis on Vista only need 2 gigs, including os. Just remember that upgrading ram in the future is always easier/cheaper than anything else. Thank god for SD, right. (those of u who remember the hassle of edo will understand.)

Anyway, forcifer, if you are a truly budget gamer (like the thread suggests) then you need to take into consideration the price. 8600s are cheaper than LAST GEN's ATI budget cards. Even the card you suggested is more than double that of an XFX 8600 card. Now, they definitely perform better, but if the cost is a factor and 2 8600s are still cheaper than 1 crossfire ready card at ATI's budget range... I'm just saying...

Also, on a budget (and who really isn't?) a dual-core cpu, with a good overclock, is as good as you will need for gaming for quite a while.

Now, let me say that I STILL BELIEVE WHAT I SAID EARLIER. It all comes down to what you are most familiar/comfortable with. If you like Nvidia, go with it. If you like ATI, go with it. It really is that simple.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

actually, they are not... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102726 is pretty cheap, and its 3xxx. i do agree though with the end, that it really is up to the person, but you gotta go with what ever has a better priceerformance architecture. at some points that right now is amd.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The 3650 and 2600XT score lower than an 8600GTS, but when it comes to the 8600GT it is a pretty close race. I would personally review more benchmarks before making a choice on either.


----------



## jtorassa (Jan 19, 2008)

So for the final build i think I have decided on:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115029

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX All Solid Capacitor Intel Motherboard - Retail
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128059

Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565
Just go with 2 GB for now, maybe more later

MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E-OC GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA-300 Hard Drive - OEM
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - Retail
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001

APEVIA X-Dreamer II ATXB4KLW-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 420W Power Supply - Retail
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144026

Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM
Link:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202

I still can't decide on a CD/DVD drive. I want to get a retail version and don't need extra things (like lightscribe) I just need it to run games and be quiet. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

OEM will work just fine. your motherboard will come with the right cables and such. just look at ones with a ton of reviews. i would link you one, but newegg isnt working for me right now sorry


----------



## brimstone1392 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry forcifer, must have clicked the wrong link. the one I clicked was about 170 bucks.

Anyway, he's definitely right about the cd/dvd rom drive. Just read through the reviews and weigh the pros and cons. For the most part, the basic ones are identical, the only difference is the name (which adds to the price) and the reliability. Just make sure to take all reviews with a grain of salt as they are always peppered with personal opinions (as this thread undoubtedly atests to...lol) One mans loud is another mans quiet, and so forth.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

wow, when you said "budget" i was assuming around $300 (though I know $1200-1500 PC's are still considered "budget" mainstream by reviewers and retailers)... but looks to me like a good build at a fairly good value.

Also: take a look at this vid card: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3048552&Sku=P450-8650


----------



## brimstone1392 (Oct 11, 2007)

@Beefers

As an Nvidia guy (non-professionally of course), I can say that the card you linked to is an excellent card. Sturdy, reliable, and one will play Cryis at somewhat decent settings. In fact, the last PC I made for someone had one and my own budget pc has two. At the price, it's a very good value, though it seems to drop in price every couple of months. (sales, newer models, and whatnot...)

As for the company, the way I see it, XFX is what BFG Tech used to be before they became too popular for their own good. (not that they have become a DELL or anything like that. They're just not what they used to be as far as pricing goes.) I've had a lot of solid dealings with the company and they seem to take a certain pride in what they do. You'll undoubtedly realise that that's a bit too rare in the pc business today...

However, for all the good I can say about the card/company behind it, there is one serious drawback: THE FAN ON IT IS VERY LOUD!! Mind you, it's no louder than an older card that has run out its lifespan, but if you're not used to fan noise from your video card, then it can be a bit overwhelming. Just keep that in mind if you're thinking about a purchase.

Hope this helps!


----------

